# Amplificador completo para el auto con 6 TDA2050..



## CAYSER (Sep 13, 2019)

Saludos gente amante del mundo de la  electronica,les comparto en esta ocasion un amplificador para el auto de 4.1,los componentes son factibles de conseguir,este proyecto esta realizado en su mayoria con componentes reciclados ,la version que les comparto esta mejorado y funcionando al 100% y consta de las siguientes etapas.
-Fuente inversora smps con regulacion,basado en el CI.TL494,en mi caso la fuente entrega +22 Gnd -22,como referencia en el primario es de 4+4 vueltas juntas y el segundario es de 11+11 vueltas para obtener 22 voltios(mas o menos es 1 vuelta nos dara 2 voltios.
-4 amplificadores con el integrado TDA 2050.(tambien pueden sustituir por el integrado TDA 2030,eso inplica menos potencia de salida y hay que darle en el transformador menos vueltas para obtener menos votage,de lo contrario los integrados se quemaran.
-1 amplificador de subwoofer,formado por 2 TDA 2050,modo bridge.
-1 pre-amplificador con regulacion de tonos,bass y treble,con el integrado TL074
-1 pre-amplificador de bajos,solo para el subwoofer con el integrado 4558.


----------



## Teleloco (Sep 13, 2019)

Muy buen proyecto.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hermosa forma de quedarte sordo...  ¿Tiene ecualización de bajos para la salida de Woofer?
Otra consulta, ¿puedes poner el diagrama de la fuente o de que post la sacaste?


----------



## CAYSER (Sep 13, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Hermosa forma de quedarte sordo...  ¿Tiene ecualización de bajos para la salida de Woofer?
> Otra consulta, ¿puedes poner el diagrama de la fuente o de que post la sacaste?


Jajajajajaja no es tanto a comparacion de los equipos de mas potencias.
Y por el diagrama que solicitas,por ahora no es posible.
¿Tiene ecualización de bajos para la salida de Woofer?....no tiene y tampoco es necesario que lleve,solo tiene un pre-amplicador de bajo de buena frecuencia y  volume independiente para el sistema del subwoofer.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2019)

Derechos reservados supongo "por ahora no es posible " ajajaja Bueno, e igual te quedo bárbaro!!!!


----------



## Teleloco (Sep 13, 2019)

Una pena no esté el diagrama de la fuente.


----------



## CAYSER (Sep 15, 2019)

A ver,cual es el motivo de querer obtener el diagrama del proyecto,creo que es suficiente lo compartido para que puedan armar ustedes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2019)

Ummm , a "los electrónicos" nos suele gustar conocer el diagrama de lo que vamos a armar , mas que soldar componentes a ciegas en un PCB-baquela !!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 16, 2019)

Y si puede mejorarse o adaptarse a otros voltajes mucho mejor...


----------



## CAYSER (Sep 16, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Y si puede mejorarse o adaptarse a otros voltajes mucho mejor...



Esa es la finalidad por la cual comparto,claro que si puedes jugar agregandolo o mejorando todo el sistema o alguna etapa del proyecto,pero si lo vas a hacer en mover 2 resistencias y agregar 3 condensadores para colocar tu logo jajaajajajaja es algo de muy mal gusto creeme,por otras preguntas que an realizado.....quien a encarado algun proyecto complejo desde cero,de mas esta decirles que toma tiempo y cuesta,en la vida no hay que caer en el facilitismo,lo digo por que querer todo ya facil....jajajaj no pues hay que quemar un poquito el cerebro y aportar algo a lo que se esta compartiendo o como dicen por ay hay que mejorarlo...tal vez cambiando las etapas de los amplificadores o potenciando mas la etapa inversora o colocando sistema de retardo o proteccion al proyecto ...seria genial que alguien completentara algo mas,gracias y espero que suban fotos de cuando lo armen...de mas esta decirles que este proyecto esta hecho para que de algo puedan empezar y mejorarlo y podamos encarar proyectos mas amplios y de mas potencias,exitos y muchas ganas que si se puede.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2019)

CAYSER dijo:


> pero si lo vas a hacer en mover 2 resistencias y agregar 3 condensadores para colocar tu logo jajaajajajaja



Y tu crees que compartiendo solo el PCB no van a poder editar TU logo por otro?

Estas MUY equivocado en lo que dices



CAYSER dijo:


> de mas esta decirles que este proyecto esta hecho para que de algo puedan empezar y mejorarlo y podamos encarar proyectos mas amplios y de mas potencias,exitos y muchas ganas que si se puede



Y como pienas que la gente colabore, amplie, agregue o lo que fuere si no tiene conocimiento de que haces cada componente?
El pedido de diagrama es justamente para eso


----------



## CAYSER (Sep 16, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y tu crees que compartiendo solo el PCB no van a poder editar TU logo por otro?
> 
> Estas MUY equivocado en lo que dices
> 
> ...


No es dificil identificar dichas etapas que conforman un proyecto de audio,claro esta que para armar este tipo de proyecto y mejorarlo,hay que tener conocimientos de fuentes tipo smps y bueno de amplisss jajajaja no es mucho pero por lo menos a ver experimentado con dichos integrados que por cierto ya estan desfasados pero en cuestion reciclaje hay un monton en los deshuesaderos o cachinas,saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

Solo te estamos solicitando el diagrama de la fuente , que si es importante , de los TDA simples y en bridge no haría falta. Gracias.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 17, 2019)

Un inversor de 12.3 voltios de la fuente del automovil, a +/- 22 voltios 3 amperios aproximadamente, no se requiere de "piratear" tu aporte, solo lo solicité para ver si se pueden usar otros mosfets menos comunes o mas potentes...


----------



## ni (Sep 17, 2019)

Bueno, no se supone que los TDA2050 ya son obsoletos?, por lo menos es lo que dicen digikey, farnell y todos los distribuidores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2019)

ni dijo:


> Bueno, no se supone que los TDA2050 ya son obsoletos?, por lo menos es lo que dicen digikey, farnell y todos los distribuidores.


Seep, el TDA2050 se encuentra descontinuado, pero se reemplaza de forma directa pin a pin por el * LM1875 *que NO se encuentra descontinuado.* *


----------



## hell_fish (Dic 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seep, el TDA2050 se encuentra descontinuado, pero se reemplaza de forma directa pin a pin por el * LM1875*que NO se encuentra descontinuado.



Por que dices que esta descontinuado, como lo sabes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> Por que dices que esta descontinuado, como lo sabes?


Lo dice el fabricante

Leyenda cruzada sobre el datasheet reza: *Producto obsoleto TDA2050 *

Los que hay en el mercado:
Son falsificaciones
Son viejos
Ambas opciones


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seep, el TDA2050 se encuentra descontinuado, pero se reemplaza de forma directa pin a pin por el * LM1875*que NO se encuentra descontinuado.


Y es muuuucho mejor circuito (ver esquema interno de cada uno en sus datasheets, tiene casi el TRIPLE de transistores ) eso sí, menos potente, pero suena MUCHISIMO mejor.
Un saludo.


----------



## hell_fish (Dic 21, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo dice el fabricante
> 
> Leyenda cruzada sobre el datasheet reza: *Producto obsoleto TDA2050 *
> 
> ...


Quien los falsifica, es decir este y otros componentes. Los amigos chinos ? es un IC muy económico.


----------

